# best youtube downloader for googlechrome



## andy_65_in (Apr 1, 2014)

please advice and suggest.thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

i use YTD for youtube and IDM/FDM for other video streaming sites.


----------



## snap (Apr 1, 2014)

this plugin has many features YouTube Center for Greasemonkey


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 3, 2014)

YTD -i hope it doesnt come with annoying toolbars which automatically download and change your search engine


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

you can disable such toolbar installations or better use a portable full version of YTD (like I do)


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> you can disable such toolbar installations or better use a portable full version of YTD (like I do)


-where do i get this portable version from-website etc and whats it called


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> -where do i get this portable version from-website etc and whats it called



Google is your friend

official site: www.youtubedownloadersite.com/


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 6, 2014)

ok.downloaded YTD.DIDNT work- no downloading.what next


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2014)

its working for me. try adding it in firewall exceptions list.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

First of all let me answer your prime question.
There is no Youtube Downloader extension which works with Google Chrome.
For downloading Youtube through Google chrome only, you can use Internet Download Manager. You can also use other Third Party softwares for downloading the youtube videos  which are plenty, and many users have already suggested you many.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

^ idm is having problems while capturing videos from youtube. its because they changed the way they stream videos.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2014)

Even keepvid.com is continuously failing for me (video with no audio). So I've started using catchvideo.net, and it does the work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2014)

for some unknown reasons, keepvid never worked for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2014)

jdownloader,download it once & never worry about anything else again.very good update frequency & huge no. of supported sites.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ idm is having problems while capturing videos from youtube. its because they changed the way they stream videos.



yups. sometimes the downloaded videos do not have any sound


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 10, 2014)

Sometimes YTD fails to download for me. At that time I use ssYouTube


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

There are best yt downloading websites(You will need JAVA)*www.java.com/en/download/
catchvideo.net
keepvid.com
keep-tube.com
Download Online Videos Save Direct Easily - Savevid.com


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

I use this: YouTube downloader: Free YouTube Download manager

Its not a plugin, I just paste all the interesting links that I get, and download them through the night.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2014)

browser called Torch, based on chrome, there is a download video button. haven't come across a site it does not work on yet.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Apr 13, 2014)

Just get 4k Video Downloader and relax (even grabs 1080p links )


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes I can confirm, IDM doesn't DL audio. I had to DL audio separately and mux them together to get the final video.


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 14, 2014)

use eagleget downloader for utube videos. Works perfectly with chrome


----------



## RBX (Apr 14, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even keepvid.com is continuously failing for me (video with no audio). So I've started using catchvideo.net, and it does the work.



I thought I was the only one. Downloaded a lot of lectures yesterday and when started watching found out that there is audio in none of them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2014)

just try jdownloader for once.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

This question has been asked and answered a hundred times in the past. 

anyway, IDM is the best for all video downloading tasks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2014)

^^i don't agree.IDM is not free & most people(in India) run *ahem* version which obviously means it is useless as soon as youtube/streaming sites change their functionality requiring need for a newer version of IDM which in turn requires a newer *ahem* way to install.i have been using jdownloader for years & not once has it failed me on youtube.it can also do so much more with other sites too.as far as video streaming sites are concerned(& filehosting sites) no download manager comes even close to it.


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

snap said:


> this plugin has many features YouTube Center for Greasemonkey



this plugin has DL plus many other useful features for ex: videos will load even when paused just like old YT


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i don't agree.IDM is not free & most people(in India) run *ahem* version which obviously means it is useless as soon as youtube/streaming sites change their functionality requiring need for a newer version of IDM which in turn requires a newer *ahem* way to install.i have been using jdownloader for years & not once has it failed me on youtube.it can also do so much more with other sites too.as far as video streaming sites are concerned(& filehosting sites) no download manager comes even close to it.



JDownloader?

okay i'll give it a try. if its really as good as you say it is, i'll remove IDM and use it full time.

and yeah, those updates and out of date plugins are a PITA.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

just one thing though.it needs java runtime & installer is online so if java is not installed its online installer try to download & install it too which in some cases may give error as online java install is a bit problematic compared to offline install.


----------



## vikrant (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ idm is having problems while capturing videos from youtube. its because they changed the way they stream videos.





rijinpk1 said:


> yups. sometimes the downloaded videos do not have any sound





gameranand said:


> Yes I can confirm, IDM doesn't DL audio. I had to DL audio separately and mux them together to get the final video.





RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I thought I was the only one. Downloaded a lot of lectures yesterday and when started watching found out that there is audio in none of them.



i have come across many posts which complaint on this... but not even once i have faced this  I just cant understand the situation, maybe one is using and outdated version which may be causing a problem. apart ~ IDM have never ever failed to capture a smallest of the link available. even it displays the pop-up (of downlioad the link) on finding a error sound in gmail. irrespective of chrome/opera/firefox.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2014)

^And despite of closing that error sound in gmail, which pops up every time, IDM doesn't gives the option of not cathing it which is should give after continuos rejections.


----------



## RBX (Apr 15, 2014)

vikrant said:


> i have come across many posts which complaint on this... but not even once i have faced this  I just cant understand the situation, maybe one is using and outdated version which may be causing a problem. apart ~ IDM have never ever failed to capture a smallest of the link available. even it displays the pop-up (of downlioad the link) on finding a error sound in gmail. irrespective of chrome/opera/firefox.



Keepvid was fixed apparently, I redownloaded yesterday and everything worked fine.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Keepvid was fixed apparently, I redownloaded yesterday and everything worked fine.



Try 4k downloader, it's working absolutely fine. And much faster than Keepvid and the likes.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 15, 2014)

vikrant said:


> i have come across many posts which complaint on this... but not even once i have faced this  I just cant understand the situation, maybe one is using and outdated version which may be causing a problem. apart ~ IDM have never ever failed to capture a smallest of the link available. even it displays the pop-up (of downlioad the link) on finding a error sound in gmail. irrespective of chrome/opera/firefox.



happened with me today too. it mainly happens while you try to download HD and higher resolution videos.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

post some test links.i will check them with jdownloader.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> post some test links.i will check them with jdownloader.



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyQDwssHYv8
 it is around 71MB  in size.now i have to download the audio also..


----------



## RBX (Apr 16, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Try 4k downloader, it's working absolutely fine. And much faster than Keepvid and the likes.



I'm fine with keepvid, I use IDM to do the actual downloading. I don't use IDM to grab the videos because it has often happened that the starting of the video would be missing.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I'm fine with keepvid, I use IDM to do the actual downloading. I don't use IDM to grab the videos because it has often happened that the *starting of the video would be missing.*



what?

IDM downloads the whole video. 

except the advert videos at the beginning. are you talking about that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION],jdownloader working flawlessly,dl 720p version sized 95.7mb.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION],jdownloader working flawlessly,dl 720p version sized 95.7mb.



ok. thanks. now going to download jdownloader..


----------



## quagmire (Apr 16, 2014)

tkin said:


> I use this: YouTube downloader: Free YouTube Download manager
> 
> Its not a plugin, I just paste all the interesting links that I get, and download them through the night.



+1.  

I use it always after I disabled Java 'coz of the security issue.

But occasionally some downloaded videos stop playing after a certain point.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2014)

you can still use java for softwares like jdownloader,just disable java browser plugin.


----------



## RBX (Apr 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> what?
> 
> IDM downloads the whole video.
> 
> except the advert videos at the beginning. are you talking about that?



No. If I'm 1 minute into the video, and then I select to download, often that starting 1 minute would be missing.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> No. If I'm 1 minute into the video, and then I select to download, often that starting 1 minute would be missing.



which version are you using?? never had this problem.


----------



## RBX (Apr 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> which version are you using?? never had this problem.



version 6.04


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> No. If I'm 1 minute into the video, and then I select to download, often that starting 1 minute would be missing.



what an error 

no idea. 



Spoiler



cant get idea.



btw, try updating if you are not updated..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> version 6.04



try updating. anyway i am suspicious that this might solve your problem. or you might have got the *xtreme ahem* version of the program


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2014)

jdownloader is quite heavy on the system


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2014)

^^how?only thing it uses a bit much is ram(~150mb) as it uses java & i have used it on an intel atom 2gb ram win 7 system.only thing i found a bit inconvenient is that it takes ~1min after launching to load completely & be fully functional.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2014)

I have noticed one thing with Chrome and IDM integration. Say you are watching a YouTube video at 480p, given our beautiful speeds that's what most people select anyway, with Chrome, if you click on that 'download this video' option then IDM only downloads the video at 480p, but other options are not given, like 720p, 1080p etc. But with Firefox, clicking on that same option gives you all the available resolutions of the video, and then you can download the one you like. But with Chrome, if you are watching a video at 480p and wanna download it at 720p then you are forced to change the quality in YouTube's video box and then click on IDM panel to download the same res. I can't quite figure it out, why it happens like that, it's really irritating to say the least, especially for me who downloads lot of videos from YT, and I always download 1080p and watch at 480p, so it does become a PITA.

If anyone figured out any solution kindly input here.

Hope I am not hijacking this topic


----------



## Neuron (Apr 17, 2014)

Torch browser seems to be a good choice if you don't want to copy and paste links. But I think i'll use JDownloader from now on. Pretty much like a keepvid client.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *^^how?*only thing it uses a bit much is ram(~150mb) as it uses java & i have used it on an intel atom 2gb ram win 7 system.only thing i found a bit inconvenient is that it takes ~1min after launching to load completely & be fully functional.



The pc i'm using has 1 GB ram out of which ~370 MB is used by the OS (win 7) after startup.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2014)

in that case use jdownloader only when required.1gb ram is simply too low for win 7.you can save some ram by first making a list of youtube links to dl using browser then exit browser & copy paste those links to jdownloader link check & select resolutions you want to dl.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I have noticed one thing with Chrome and IDM integration. Say you are watching a YouTube video at 480p, given our beautiful speeds that's what most people select anyway, with Chrome, if you click on that 'download this video' option then IDM only downloads the video at 480p, but other options are not given, like 720p, 1080p etc. But with Firefox, clicking on that same option gives you all the available resolutions of the video, and then you can download the one you like. But with Chrome, if you are watching a video at 480p and wanna download it at 720p then you are forced to change the quality in YouTube's video box and then click on IDM panel to download the same res. I can't quite figure it out, why it happens like that, it's really irritating to say the least, especially for me who downloads lot of videos from YT, and I always download 1080p and watch at 480p, so it does become a PITA.
> 
> If anyone figured out any solution kindly input here.
> 
> Hope I am not hijacking this topic



not here.. 

i get all res download options irrespective of the browser



Spoiler



[NOT iexplore ]



try reinstalling the latest version of IDM.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 18, 2014)

please tell me about some software FINALLYwhich i should download for utube videos-i need the videos to download cartoons for my kids,THANKS 2 everyone


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2014)

^^did you read my posts on 1st page & this page?


----------



## Neuron (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been using jdownloader for a while and seems like it's heavily bugged. Sometimes it takes too much time to start a download or wont download at all. Also it has problems resuming downloads that have been paused. Plus, as a download manager it's not capturing links from chrome. I am switching to orbit+keepvid combo.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2014)

which version of jdownloader & java are you using?sometimes there may be issues because of java version.in any case there are 2 versions of jdownloader:stable 1.9x & beta 2.x.try both as even beta is quite stable.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't know if it has already been suggested in this thread but has anybody given EagleGet a try? I'm using it since last few months and it works flawlessly with both Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 20, 2014)

try out youtube-dl . Its a python script (sudo apt-get install youtube-dl in ubuntu/deb). I'm sure it works in windows as well. Google how to make it work.

- - - Updated - - -

Youtube-dl exe available at official site *youtube-dl.org/


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome catch suggested by  [MENTION=276279]TheFallenLord[/MENTION] the EagleGet Download Accelerator seems like a solution for the average joe

I've currently taken the 4kdownloader route specifically for the purpose of downloading YT videos and various chrome plugins for other sites. 

Alternative
-----------
There is another route if the above fails (highly unlikely but possible). So far, this has worked flawlessly. This involves taking the Keepvid like route but ony this time no java and crap. Just open the site, paste link and then download the format you want it in.

For some reason though (the last time I used it), downloading from the source doesn't work. So you have to select the .mp4 format and it will still proceed to convert the already converted .mp4 into .mp4 again (or so it appears). Just push the start button after selecting .mp4 and proceed. You will get the correct file anyways

So far, no problems. I checked with other versions of the same video downloaded from 4kdownloader, keepvid, keeptube... and it downloads correctly. Cannot say for now, but the last week I downloaded everything was fine. No problems with 1080p version. No missing audio stream. No such crap.

Here it is, clipconverter

*Verdict:* I still think EagleGet should be tried out and someone should comment after using it *IF ONE DOES NOT* wants to use the already excellent 4kdownloader. The other best tool to use *should* be jdownloader because I have known it to be a serious utility for recording and grabbing videos off webpages for a very long time. The only con is that it uses java and I simply hate it. I was looking for a java-free way of downloading YT vids and clipconverter does the job flawlessly


----------



## andy_65_in (May 4, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> use eagleget downloader for utube videos. Works perfectly with chrome


-give me the link where i download this eagleget and dont get any unwanted software


----------



## andy_65_in (May 6, 2014)

what shud i ultimately download


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 6, 2014)

4k video downloader.


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2014)

I use hdconverter.co its great. Use the chrome plugin they have and download videos instantly


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 6, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> -give me the link where i download this eagleget and dont get any unwanted software


*www.eagleget.com/


----------



## andy_65_in (May 7, 2014)

the eagleget i used doesnt download-it gets PARSE CONFIG ERROR-dnt know what crap is ithis. I am curently using MEGATUBE which works always-anything faster thanthis


----------

